# Metal supplier in Somerset.



## Heath Robinson (22 Feb 2013)

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know of a good value metal supplier in Somerset? I need some 3mm wall box, 25mmx25mm and 50mmx25mm, about 18m of both. 
Then I get to play with my new Inverter Fusion 180MA  made in Devon, and class-leading duty-cycle, and an amazing reputation... Can't recommend them enough!
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## AndyT (22 Feb 2013)

You don't say where you are in Somerset, but Avery Knight and Bowler in James St Bath are well stocked with all manner of metal goodies (and more besides). And it's nice to find somewhere in Bath that doesn't sell clothes or coffee!


----------



## Hitch (22 Feb 2013)

Where abouts in Somerset are you Jake?


----------



## Heath Robinson (23 Feb 2013)

Sorry, didn't think to say, i'm in the Yeovil/Sherborne area, and I work in chard. Anywhere that delivers for a reasonable fee would be good, although obviously if it were close enough to pick up it'd be better.


----------



## Hitch (23 Feb 2013)

Nice and local then..... Do you need full lengths, or cut for ease of transport if collecting....

Theres plenty about....heres three places within 10 mins of Sherborne-

Cahills, in Middlemarsh..... http://www.cahillwelding.co.uk/stock-holding
Pulham Stels, in er, Pulham ....http://pulhamsteels.co.uk/pages/services/4/
Somdor, in Stalbridge,.... keep some stock, but they will happily order in and cut for you.....http://www.somdoreng.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Heath Robinson (24 Feb 2013)

Thanks Hitch, I'll give them a ring in the morning and compare prices. 
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Hitch (1 Mar 2013)

Did you get any joy from any of the above Jake?


----------



## Heath Robinson (1 Mar 2013)

Still talking to them. Slightly changed my ideas, I need an additional amount of heavy channel and about 6 feet of heavy chassis plate about 10" to 12" wide... I'm discussing getting the stuff cut at the same time. I need to reinforce the buttocks-end of a 12 tonne army truck to tack a hi-ab, and make a few other bits to go on it at the same time.I really need to finalise my cutting list before I can get a final quote. 
I was also hampered by a certain amount of over-excitement in the turning-a-container-into-a-metal-workshop department. So now I'm all set up, with nothing to weld. Poor forward planning on my part, but I never was any good at admin.


----------



## Heath Robinson (2 Mar 2013)

Right, I've sent them my final cutting list, so should have prices for comparison on Monday.


----------



## Heath Robinson (12 Mar 2013)

Quick update, got the plate steel from somdor, very reasonable. They were the only ones that could sell me plate cut to size on that scale, without me buying a whole 3m x 1.5m sheet.


----------



## Hitch (12 Mar 2013)

Have you picked it up yet?


----------



## Heath Robinson (13 Apr 2013)

Picked up the plate from somdor, but then got distracted making a kitchen in a cabin in the woods for a young lady. I really need to order the rest today!


----------



## Heath Robinson (15 Apr 2013)

I also managed to massively confuse myself with the quotes, as rather confusingly, the chap I dealt with at Pullham was called Cahill...


----------



## Hitch (15 Apr 2013)

Ah yes, Phil, you must have had the main man there then.


The guy who runs Cahill Welding, i believe is the brother of the one that runs Pulham Steels, brothers that dont get on i believe- hence Cahill branching out into stockholding too nowadays!


----------

